# Übungen vor 1. Klassenarbeit Fachinformatiker Anwendungsentwicklung



## Hag2bard (13. Dez 2021)

Wir haben Übungen für die 1. Klassenarbeit in Java bekommen. 

Die Arbeit habe ich heute geschrieben, Zeit 90 min

Ich habe sowas immer gesucht



Seite 1 von 3 
Übungsaufgaben zur 1. Klassenarbeit 
Aufgabe 1:  
Erstellen Sie eine Methode, die den Wert der nachfolgend gezeigten Reihe bis zu einer übergebenen  
Anzahl n ermittelt und in der Konsole ausgibt.  
Die Reihe: 
∑ 1 
𝑘 
4 
𝑛 
𝑘=1 
• Methodenname: reihenWert 
• Übergabeparameter: int 
• Rückgabewert: keinen 
Beispielausgaben:  
Der Übergabewert 2 liefert das Ergebnis: 1.0625  
Der Übergabewert 3 liefert das Ergebnis: 1.0748456790123457 
Aufgabe 2:  
Kinder und Hundeliebhaber stellen sich häufig die Frage, wie alt ihr Hund wohl wäre, wenn er kein  
Hund, sondern ein Mensch wäre. Landläufig rechnet man Hundejahre in Menschjahre um, indem  
man das Alter des Hundes mit 7 multipliziert.  
Je nach Hundegröße und Rasse sieht die Umrechnung jedoch etwas komplizierter aus, z.B.: 
• Ein einjähriger Hund entspricht in etwa einem 14-jährigen Menschen 
• 2 Jahre eines Hundes entsprechen 22 Jahre eines Menschen. 
• Nach 2 Jahren entspricht ein Hundejahr jeweils 5 Menschenjahren. 
Schreiben Sie eine Methode hundeJahre, die diese Rechenregel umsetzt. Der Methode wird das Alter  
des Hundes als ganze Zahl übergeben. Die Methode berechnet das dazugehörige Menschenalter des  
Hundes und gibt dieses zurück. 
• Methodenname: hundeJahre 
• Übergabe-Parameter: int 
• Rückgabewert: int 
Beispielergebnisse: 
Übergabewert: 1 
Rückgabewert: 14

Nochmal als PDF im Anhang


----------



## Mart (14. Dez 2021)

was ist jetzt das problem?


----------



## Hag2bard (14. Dez 2021)

Ich möchte hier eine chronologische Sammlung zusammen stellen mit Übungen.
Übungen aus dem Betrieb (deutlich fortgeschrittener) folgen


----------

